# Rainbow upside down.



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a tank with about a dozen rainbows in it (bosmani's) I have had them for about 4-5 years now.... 75 gal, planted tank, co2 injected, ei dosed, water change every 2-3 days (50%).

Anyhow, today, one of the rainbows all of a sudden starting swimming upside down and head down. It seems to be working hard swimming and trying to "flip" itself back right side up.. but it is still stuck upside down. The rest of the fish looks fine.

Colour on the fish looks fine, fish does not look really bloated, don't see any signs of damage on the fish itself.


Any clue what it could be.. or how to help it?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Im no expert & could be wrong....but it's probably a swim bladder disorder. IME there is not much you can do for it, either it will come out of it on it's own or it won't.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

moved to Hospital section...hopefully your rainbow gets better!


----------

